# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] Calculate Distance Between Two Zip Codes

## XUMuskies

I am very new to using Macros for Excel and I was wondering if there was a way to calculate the distance between two zip codes. The beginning zip code is in column A and the destination zip code is in column B. I know this question has been posted previously but I could not get those solutions to work for me.

Thanks!

----------


## GaidenFocus

I would imagine for this to work you would need a large database full of information about each zip code.  You would also need to create a marking system for each location, for it to compare with each other, because distance is relative.

----------


## Kyle123

Have a look here:
http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...rivetimes.html

----------


## XUMuskies

Ah! Thank you very much! Your other thread solved my problem. I do not know how I did not stumble upon it in my initial search!

Cheers!

----------


## rsanti

Awesome Code. I have a sheet with over 6000 cells and it pretty slow to calculate all the cells. Once its done it a bit "buggy" and when I copy and paste values it just slower. Any ideas or tips to improve the speed?

----------

